# Toddler Calming



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## Daniel (Nov 9, 2010)

So it seems responsible parenting only requires Bob Marley CDs and an airhorn


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 9, 2010)

Pretty much, yes. Well, that and tranquilizers for the parent.


----------

